

Geeklist has launched from private Beta - cek
http://gklst.tumblr.com/post/25387107273/geeks-unite-as-geeklist-launches-out-of-private-beta

======
i386
Not sure I know what this product is by reading the announcement.

EDIT: The first sentence of your product launch blog should tell me what it is
and why I should give a damn about it. I don't care about how lean you have
been, how many people you had in your private beta or how many people want
into it. Sell me on why I need what you just broke your backs building.

------
arrowgunz
Now that you're out of Private Beta, how about changing the big logo on the
front page to reflect the change :)

~~~
chapel
Thanks, fixed.

~~~
arrowgunz
Hey, the logo actually looks better now. It look clean without the private
beta text below it.

------
mc32
Maybe I'm reading too much into this, but I think, the logo is somewhat
ambiguous and reminds me a bit of this brand of toothpaste in SEAsia
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darlie> where they were either ignorant or
dismissive of the implications of their brand. (sadly, in the Chinese
language, the name of the product is still insensitive.

I know the mirrored and ligatured G's are a nice typographical feature, but I
think they should think about changing it to avoid misperception. In this
world, perception sometimes is more important than reality.

EDIT: Not to say it resembles the toothpaste logo, but rather reminds me of
blackface/Golliwog (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golliwogg>). It's an
unfortunate coincidence, though, as I said, maybe it's just me making it up to
be more than it is.

~~~
sh1mmer
I'm pretty sure you are reading too much into it.

Even with the reference I have to try hard to make the association.

------
hnwh
First thing I was expecting from a site called "Geeklist" was "Sign in with
Github"... a little disappointed..

~~~
chapel
I want it as well, at the moment you can hook up to Github and publish your
commits and repos on Geeklist. Soon you will be able to directly log in with
it as well.

We have been pushing new features almost daily for the last few weeks so it is
coming up very soon.

~~~
ThomPete
You can sign in with github once you have entered.

------
almightygod
Why is this press release on Hacker News?

------
vbtemp
Well. I guess it seems to be a _thing_ now..

What is everyone's opinion on this?

